# Clever black horse



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

A guy breaks down in his mh in a country lane ,gets out,lifts bonnet,two horses stood watching him,black one and white one,the black horse came up to fence in the field at side of him and says"your plug leads loose"guy looks round,what,"your plug leads loose"said the horse,the guy looked, sure enough it was.

He tightened it,"try it now"said the horse.he tried it,it started.

The guy drove down the road into the village,stopped at garage for petrol,drew a breath and said to garage attendant,i just broke down up the road and their were two horses in a field and one talked to me,it told me what was wrong with my van and he was right.good job it was the black one,the white one knows nothing about engines said the attendant :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Nice one hymmi :lol: 

Talking of animals,

EXCERTS FROM A DOG'S DAILY DIARY: 

8:00 a.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favorite! 
9:30 a.m.Oh, boy! A car ride! My favorite! 
9:40 a.m.Oh, boy! A walk! My favorite! 
10:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Getting rubbed and petted! My favorite! 
11:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favorite! 
Noon- Oh, boy! The kids! My favorite! 
1:00 p.m.Oh, boy! The yard! My favorite! 
4:00 p.m.Oh, boy! To the park! My favorite! 
5:00 p.m.Oh, boy! Dog food! My favorite! 
5:30 p.m.Oh, boy! Pretty Mums! My favorite! 
6:00 p.m.Oh, boy! Playing ball! My favorite! 
6:30 a.m.Oh, boy! Watching TV with my master! My favorite! 
8:30 p.m Oh, boy! Sleeping in master's bed! My favorite! 

EXCERTS FROM A CAT'S DAILY DIARY: 

Day 183 of My Captivity: My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. 
They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, 
and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant. 

Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded; 
must try this at the top of the stairs. 
In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair, must try this on their bed. Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, 
in an attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. 
They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was. Hmmm, not working according to plan. 

There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary confinement throughout the event. However, 
I could hear the noise and smell the food. More importantly, 
I overheard that my confinement was due to my power of "allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage. 

I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird, on the other hand, has got to be an informant, he speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the high metal room, his safety is assured. But I can wait; it is only a matter of time....



Homer....Rob


----------

